# About the public ban list (non-negative) and another question



## TreWatson

I was just saying it was really entertaining and you guys should update it more often.

also, Have you guys continued with SOTM?

I'm just seeing less and less interest, and since people can nominate their own songs, i forsee a lot of self nominations and not a lot of voting...


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Prydogga

This, there's been plenty of live bans I've seen. Including Drew yesterday  WHY ARE THESE BEING LEFT OUT!?

Also, Leandroab was banned for a month/3 months for posting porn a while back, and *someone* just got random pics 4.0 closed for the same reason, he's still posting , just sayin'


----------



## eaeolian

Sometimes I'm busy and forget to update it. Bans do NOT happen in a vacuum. If someone's a consistent pain in the ass or is constantly pushing the edge - or has a long ban history already - they'll be gone longer. Or permanently. We've basically got 3.5 mods for this site at the moment, so we miss things occasionally. Some of the posters that would like to see this place be an actual guitar/music discussion forum actually report stuff, and that helps A LOT.


----------



## Explorer

eaeolian said:


> We've basically got 3.5 mods for this site at the moment, so we miss things occasionally. Some of the posters that would like to see this place be an actual guitar/music discussion forum actually report stuff, and that helps A LOT.



I'm glad to hear this. I sometimes feel bad when I flag stuff, not from regretting having things cleaned up, but because I feel like I'm just adding to the mods' workload. 

Thanks for making SS.org the great place it is.


----------



## djpharoah

Report it and it shall be done. As Mike mentioned there's only a few of us working this joint so stuff will slip by. 

As for the public ban list I will do my best to update it when I can.


----------



## Dan

Is there no chance of more mods being assigned to different parts of the forum? I know i spend a huge amount of my time on here so id be willing to offer any assistance. Theres also a lot of forum members here who would be able to do a premium job.

I don't think its just a lack of mods though, there seems to be a lot of traffic coming in from kids who just don't bother to read the rules. Is there no way all new posters could get incoming mail when they join detailing general rules on the forum? Just a thought.


----------



## djpharoah

Plug said:


> Is there no chance of more mods being assigned to different parts of the forum? I know i spend a huge amount of my time on here so id be willing to offer any assistance. Theres also a lot of forum members here who would be able to do a premium job.
> 
> I don't think its just a lack of mods though, there seems to be a lot of traffic coming in from kids who just don't bother to read the rules. Is there no way all new posters could get incoming mail when they join detailing general rules on the forum? Just a thought.



There have been ppl selected to become mods but the Admin till now hasn't done anything. All the modifications, rules etc are all run by him and if he doesn't do them then they won't happen. 

The current mod team just fights off the never ending idiots/zombies/morons etc but we can't do much more than that.


----------



## Dan

Id honestly buy this site of Alex. So if you see this....

ill leave it at that.

You guys can only do so much i totally understand that. It's more that fact that some people just dont learn. I mean it pisses me off so i cant even fathom how you guys feel.


----------



## DDDorian

I'm guilty of not updating the public ban list. Actually, I'm not sure I've ever posted in it I mostly only get spam these days anyway - I run at different hours to the other guys and the majority of reports come in while I'm asleep.

SOTM is still going but I'm 99% sure this will be the last month. No-one ever nominates anything, no-one ever votes for anything, no-one reads the rules and there's not even a front page to post them on anymore. The rule to allow self-nominations was made to try and encourage people to participate but it hasn't made any difference. This is all after I got like 50 PMs requesting a SOTM comp, mind you


----------



## Customisbetter

While we have you on the line D... what happened to the home depot competition?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Honestly, if it was up to me, I'd shutdown the whole General Discussion section for 90 days. 

I try to do as much reporting as I can, but like Explorer I sometimes just feel like I'm adding to the pile of crap the mods have to deal with. I still report though. 

I wish I could do more.


----------



## DDDorian

Customisbetter said:


> While we have you on the line D... what happened to the home depot competition?



I haven't forgotten, I just don't want to post an announcement until both the guys who offered prizes confirm they're still good, and both of them haven't. I know 99% of you don't even care about the prizes but I don't want a repeat of the WB situation.

For the record, Aysakh was judges' choice, you won the popular vote.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, if it was up to me, I'd shutdown the whole General Discussion section for 90 days.



Heh. Don't tempt me - I've been very close to deleting EVERY thread in off-topic before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eaeolian said:


> Heh. Don't tempt me - I've been very close to deleting EVERY thread in off-topic before.



*Pokes eaeolian with stick.*


----------



## Psychobuddy

I don't know about anyone else, but I was a lot more interested in SOTM when we had the other format...when it looked more like MG.org.

Anyway the other thing that's being discussed in this thread...reporting, I have never done it before because well it never crossed my mind before. I will now though, I don't want to see this site go to hell so I'll do my best.


----------



## TreWatson

eaeolian said:


> Heh. Don't tempt me - I've been very close to deleting EVERY thread in off-topic before.


 even mine? mine isn;t even that bad D:

seriously, i think you even posted in it


----------



## Psychobuddy

Tre, are you talking about the "How Are You Feeling" thread?

I like that one, it's the only thing I go into off-topic for.

Otherwise getting rid of them all may not be a bad idea...


----------



## TreWatson

but i had another idea, why not make one more subforum, even less professional than off-topic (basically non-discussion, just stupid shit) titled "the Idiot box" or something like that where all the stupid shit can go.

pretty much spam, postmongering, certain threads regarding images hoarded from the internet at non-premeditated intervals * cough*

that way you can pretty much warn people "If you have something stupid to say, take it to the idiot box"

my friend's old forum had the "recycle bin" for that. all duplicate threads, and pretty much anything deemed incredibly stupid and non-deserving of the subforum it was in, went there.

it was where threads went to die, but there were some that were ike " ok, this is a garbage forum!!!!!!! hoorayyyyyyy lat's act like morons, but only in here."

it would give the people who don't seem to "get it" a place to just go and be stupid for a while without detracting from the professional flow of the rest of the forum. 

i know that was sort of the purpose of off-topic, but that's a discussion forum, still.

this would be another "hidden to non-members" forum, and because it's garbage and spam, you'd only have to report for NSFW material.

is that a bad idea?


----------



## TreWatson

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Tre, are you talking about the "How Are You Feeling" thread?
> 
> I like that one, it's the only thing I go into off-topic for.


 yup, that's my thread. very simple discussion, go in and talk about what's on your mind :3


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TreKita said:


> but i had another idea, why not make one more subforum, even less professional than off-topic (basically non-discussion, just stupid shit) titled "the Idiot box" or something like that where all the stupid shit can go.
> 
> pretty much spam, postmongering, certain threads regarding images hoarded from the internet at non-premeditated intervals * cough*
> 
> that way you can pretty much warn people "If you have something stupid to say, take it to the idiot box"
> 
> my friend's old forum had the "recycle bin" for that. all duplicate threads, and pretty much anything deemed incredibly stupid and non-deserving of the subforum it was in, went there.
> 
> it was where threads went to die, but there were some that were ike " ok, this is a garbage forum!!!!!!! hoorayyyyyyy lat's act like morons, but only in here."
> 
> it would give the people who don't seem to "get it" a place to just go and be stupid for a while without detracting from the professional flow of the rest of the forum.
> 
> i know that was sort of the purpose of off-topic, but that's a discussion forum, still.
> 
> this would be another "hidden to non-members" forum, and because it's garbage and spam, you'd only have to report for NSFW material.
> 
> is that a bad idea?



I'd rather not have stupid shit on this site to begin with. There are countless "idiot box" forums, Facebook, and Twitter like sites that if you have something stupid, irrelevant, and sometimes offensive shit to share, you can get the message out. If they want to post some of that content they can head over to 4chan, SA, etc. 

I want this forum to be a serious (or at least close to serious) guitar/amp/music discussion forum. Not another HC or UG. 

It's bad enough in the General Discussion forums as is, let alone if we, as a community, start allowing it to get worse. If folks don't get it, they're obviously A) not smart enough to be here, B) not adult enough to be here, or C) a combination of the two. 

I'm sorry Tre, but that's the WORSE idea I've seen as far as dealing with the crap content.


----------



## TreWatson

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd rather not have stupid shit on this site to begin with. There are countless "idiot box" forums, Facebook, and Twitter like sites that if you have something stupid, irrelevant, and sometimes offensive shit to share, you can get the message out. If they want to post some of that content they can head over to 4chan, SA, etc.
> 
> I want this forum to be a serious (or at least close to serious) guitar/amp/music discussion forum. Not another HC or UG.
> 
> It's bad enough in the General Discussion forums as is, let alone if we, as a community, start allowing it to get worse. If folks don't get it, they're obviously A) not smart enough to be here, B) not adult enough to be here, or C) a combination of the two.
> 
> I'm sorry Tre, but that's the WORSE idea I've seen as far as dealing with the crap content.


the only reason i suggested it is because we seem to NOT be able to get them to do exactly what you said thay can do.

thay CAN do it, but they won't.

I was just suggesting having another forum and just moving stipid shit there, so it's less of an eyesore.

or they can continue with mass bannings, which, while yes, would cause the members to act more maturely, would also, I'd like to imagine, spread negative word of mouth about power-hungry mods or something silly like that.

believe me, I was a mod on 4chan for all of 2 days, and what i have seen is ridiculous, it was only 2 days because i quit. so unnecessary. it's kinda what makes me glad places like /b/ exist. 4chan is actually very much like SS.org. there are tons of serious discussions going on, it's actually a very mature and intelligent forum ( though every forum there tends to be incredibly rude and have in-jokes but all forums do -- one of our memes is djent. haha) 

/b/ was created to keep the idiots who wil undoubtedly come, away fro mthe intelligent areas.

do you see what I'm getting at?

we can;t stop spammers from registering, but if we have a place to divert the morons, it would help the overal lexperience.

it was just an idea.

EDIT: forgive the typos, I'm at the office and having this discussion and working at the same time.


----------



## Psychobuddy

TreKita said:


> yup, that's my thread. very simple discussion, go in and talk about what's on your mind :3



Yup, that's why I like it.

I don't see the "Idiot Box" idea as particularly bad...I mean it would be made with the best intentions, but eventually people who go and post there would start to get the idea that posting like that is okay everywhere on the forum.

I've made my fair share of stupid comments here, I'm sure we all have, but I try my best to keep the discussion smart, thought provoking, and informative, I wouldn't want to give people an excuse to post stupid things all over the forum...and that's what I see the "Idiot Box" being.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TreKita said:


> the only reason i suggested it is because we seem to NOT be able to get them to do exactly what you said thay can do.
> 
> thay CAN do it, but they won't.
> 
> I was just suggesting having another forum and just moving stipid shit there, so it's less of an eyesore.
> 
> or they can continue with mass bannings, which, while yes, would cause the members to act more maturely, would also, I'd like to imagine, spread negative word of mouth about power-hungry mods or something silly like that.
> 
> believe me, I was a mod on 4chan for all of 2 days, and what i have seen is ridiculous, it was only 2 days because i quit. so unnecessary. it's kinda what makes me glad places like /b/ exist. 4chan is actually very much like SS.org. there are tons of serious discussions going on, it's actually a very mature and intelligent forum ( though every forum there tends to be incredibly rude and have in-jokes but all forums do -- one of our memes is djent. haha)
> 
> /b/ was created to keep the idiots who wil undoubtedly come, away fro mthe intelligent areas.
> 
> do you see what I'm getting at?
> 
> we can;t stop spammers from registering, but if we have a place to divert the morons, it would help the overal lexperience.
> 
> it was just an idea.
> 
> EDIT: forgive the typos, I'm at the office and having this discussion and working at the same time.



I'd rather have a forum know for strict mods who uphold the rules, then a forum know to have an idiot box because it's easier. 

It's not going to stop spammers, it's not going to stop people from posting inappropriate material in other sections. It's just going to give the Mods a place to move the crap when it's posted in the wrong section. 

I think your faith in people to post in the "idiot box" is misplaced, as most of those folks don't realize what they're posting is "wrong" in the first place.


----------



## DDDorian

I'm not going to waste my time moving shit that I think doesn't belong here to a sub-forum I'd never read that would serve as nothing but a honeypot for postwhoring idiots to form cliques around. I should ban you for even mentioning it


----------



## Konfyouzd

MaxOfMetal said:


> I try to do as much reporting as I can, but like Explorer I sometimes just feel like I'm adding to the pile of crap the mods have to deal with. I still report though.
> 
> I wish I could do more.


 
This


----------



## djpharoah

DDDorian said:


> .... I should ban you for even mentioning it


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## TreWatson

D:

well that's... frightening.


----------



## eaeolian

s7eve said:


> I don't hold it against the mods, they don't have an easy job but with all the thread closures, bans and threats of bans, it's getting kind of boring.



I'll put that one straight back on the users. We close the BS in off topic because the highest percentage of people being banned comes from these threads - threads that, in general, have NOTHING to do with the site's purpose, and are frequently merely a projection of the member's boredom on to the forum.

Humorously, we're still more lightly moderated than someplace like The Gear Page. I'm still trying to give people a break on things they should search for - since the search is still partially jacked - but if I do a search and get 100 threads discussing their question back, well, what would you do?

This place wouldn't be boring at all if people would post about guitars, music, etc., instead of "hey, look at this totally NSFW, completely off-topic video I'm posting with no added value". I mean, really? If you're going to post a video/link/whatever, at least comment on it, and use your brain before doing it.


----------



## Customisbetter

I would not miss Off Topic if it disappeared. 

And just out of curiosity, whats the status on the new crop of mods? (although I'm sure I know the answer already  )


----------



## eaeolian

Customisbetter said:


> And just out of curiosity, whats the status on the new crop of mods? (although I'm sure I know the answer already  )



New mods? We don't get no steekin' new mods!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Maybe we should redirect banned users to my les paul dot com until Alex responds


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Customisbetter said:


> I would not miss Off Topic if it disappeared.



That's what I've been saying.


----------



## MorbidTravis

the off topic does get more user attention than any other subforum on here, even though you have to be a member to view it. It also needs more attention from the mods.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MorbidTravis said:


> the off topic does get more user attention than any other subforum on here, even though you have to be a member to view it. It also needs more attention from the mods.



I rather the three mods who still come here often take care of the sections on guitars, amps, effects, and music....you know, the stuff this site is actually for. Not spend all day in OT (or the whole General Discussion section in general) dealing with children, trolls, and folks who should simply know better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I wouldn't know the difference if the OT section disappeared either. I always browse forums using the "New Posts" link. That way I can avoid necrobumping for the most part...


----------



## Rick

If OT disappears, I'd throw a fucking party. 

Kudos to the mods remaining for helping to take care of this place. It does make me laugh that mg.org has, what, 15 mods and barely anything ever happens over there.


----------



## Customisbetter

Rick said:


> If OT disappears, I'd throw a fucking party.
> 
> Kudos to the mods remaining for helping to take care of this place. It does make me laugh that mg.org has, what, 15 mods and barely anything ever happens over there.



They need that many mods to ban SS refugees when our server takes a shit.


----------



## synrgy

Konfyouzd said:


> I always browse forums using the "New Posts" link.



Yep. That makes 2 of us. 

In regards to the OT section: While I enjoyed the pics thread immensely, that was only because it was skewed towards my sense of humor which has always been a bit... random . That said, I wouldn't much miss the OT section either. 

Still, I do quite enjoy the political and social discussions I have with forum members on some of the other 'non music/guitar' sub-forums, so I hope those will stick around even if OT goes away. I understand SS.org wasn't started so people could talk politics, but political forums suck ass whereas here I can not only have a _healthy_ discussion with someone who has an opposing viewpoint to offer, but might actually learn something in the process. I've never experienced that on any other forum, and I've been around the net since the good old BB days, and the IRC days after that, so I think that says something.


----------



## bostjan

I hate to perpetually sound wishy-washy, but...
The off topic threads have always gone through good times and bad times. The good times have been really great, IMO, but with ten or twenty times as many members, it seems that someone is always going to get touchy about something or do something inappropriate.

Either way, this is seven string dot org. Under that premise, the discussion is obviously meant to be about seven string guitars and related topics. It's just that there are a lot of cool people on the site, so there is bound to be some discourse about personal life.


----------



## El Caco

Sure we come here to talk about 7 string and gear but it is general discussion that develops relationships and a community. We often get to know each other and make friends when we are talking about things that have nothing to do with the sites purpose.


----------



## Daemoniac

MaxOfMetal said:


> I rather the three mods who still come here often take care of the sections on guitars, amps, effects, and music....you know, the stuff this site is actually for. Not spend all day in OT (or the whole General Discussion section in general) dealing with children, trolls, and folks who should simply know better.



 I used to post in OT quite a bit, but now I rarely even go in there... It's gone from random off topic discussion, to sort of hectic and usually comical and all-in-good-fun randomness, to /b/ 



s7eve said:


> Sure we come here to talk about 7 string and gear but it is general discussion that develops relationships and a community. We often get to know each other and make friends when we are talking about things that have nothing to do with the sites purpose.



 also. I always liked OT because it's where you really get to see what people are like and discuss things that otherwise just wouldn't come up on the forum (like the 40k thread and the old MTG thread before it disappeared and all the other "any other people interested in "X"?" threads to just get to know everyone... Now it just seems like every man and his dog is trying to turn this place into 4chan 
*Mischa looks at Josh Pelican


----------



## Origin

I just think everyone who spams a meme should get a week off.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Demoniac said:


> I used to post in OT quite a bit, but now I rarely even go in there... It's gone from random off topic discussion, to sort of hectic and usually comical and all-in-good-fun randomness, to /b/
> 
> 
> 
> also. I always liked OT because it's where you really get to see what people are like and discuss things that otherwise just wouldn't come up on the forum (like the 40k thread and the old MTG thread before it disappeared and all the other "any other people interested in "X"?" threads to just get to know everyone... Now it just seems like every man and his dog is trying to turn this place into 4chan
> *Mischa looks at Josh Pelican



This.

Humour is great, but this IS a guitar forum, and when people who aren't interested in talking about guitars or music are signing up just to take part in the off-topic forum (recall all those fucking awful bacon and toblerone jokes?) there's a serious problem.


----------



## ittoa666

The PBL brings me enjoyment when I see a new person thrown into the dungeon.


----------



## LUCKY7




----------



## Fred the Shred

From my own experience as a moderator in Portugal's largest music forums, trust me on this - without the community reporting stuff, there's no way in hell even a large-ish moderation team can keep everything in check all the time - it's impossible to guarantee a full and consistent scan of every single thread, especially considering forum dynamics.

tl;dr - report abuse as you see it as the mod team isn't able to magically screen everything at all times. Feed the PBL!


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> Sure we come here to talk about 7 string and gear but it is general discussion that develops relationships and a community. We often get to know each other and make friends when we are talking about things that have nothing to do with the sites purpose.



Bingo!

...However, the attitude has certainly changed since the time I signed up, so that kind of thing doesn't seem relevant like it once was.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ It's /b/ style bullshit as opposed to good hearted joking around while getting to know the rest of the board.


----------



## djpharoah

Demoniac said:


> ^ It's /b/ style bullshit as opposed to good hearted joking around while getting to know the rest of the board.



That and the need to totally copy/paste shit from reddit.com and digg.com on here.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Leon

eaeolian said:


> Some of the posters that would like to see this place be an actual guitar/music discussion forum actually report stuff, and that helps A LOT.





Though, either Mike or Mesh tend to snipe things before I get the chance. Fuck'n ninja mods if you ask me.


----------



## technomancer

Leon said:


> Though, either Mike or Mesh tend to snipe things before I get the chance. Fuck'n ninja mods if you ask me.



Nah man, we all know you're just a slacker


----------



## Daggorath

There are still a lot of great guys around here but the useful/informative posting to diarrhetic meme posting ratio of late has been frustrating. Maybe I just recall it being better than it was or maybe I knew a lot less back then and therefore I could pick more up. Ahwell.


----------



## Waelstrum

Wow, speaking of unmentioned bannings, what happened to S7eve, Rick and Demoniac?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Waelstrum said:


> Wow, speaking of unmentioned bannings, what happened to S7eve, Rick and Demoniac?



That was Alex, NOT the mods. 

They started and/or active in a few threads that were very anti-Alex, thus when Alex (the site Admin) saw them, they got the boot. 

Can a Mod confirm if these bans were permanent or temporary?


----------



## Waelstrum

Oh shit, it's like 1984, but in my favourite website!

I hope that's not permanent.


----------



## BrainArt

MaxOfMetal said:


> That was Alex, NOT the mods.
> 
> They started and/or active in a few threads that were very anti-Alex, thus when Alex (the site Admin) saw them, they got the boot.
> 
> Can a Mod confirm if these bans were permanent or temporary?



They're temp bans, from what Mischa and Rick have told me. A month.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

wow this shit is getting out of hand...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezShredderB said:


> They're temp bans, from what Mischa and Rick have told me. A month.



All this bitching and "fuck you" threads over a _month_. Are you kidding me? 

I don't think they should have been banned, though I can plainly see why they did.

I think everyone needs to chill the fuck out.


----------



## Opeth666

MaxOfMetal said:


> All this bitching and "fuck you" threads over a _month_. Are you kidding me?
> 
> I don't think they should have been banned, though I can plainly see why they did.
> 
> *I think everyone needs to chill the fuck out*.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> All this bitching and "fuck you" threads over a _month_. Are you kidding me?
> 
> I don't think they should have been banned, though I can plainly see why they did.
> 
> I think everyone needs to chill the fuck out.



 though if it was me I would have permabanned everybody except maybe Rick.

And the bans to s7eve, Demoniac, and Rick were because they were mass-PM'ing tons of members trying to arrange a boycott of the site to redirect traffic to s7eve's forum. Demoniac also violated forum policy by having multiple accounts.


----------



## MFB

I think Rick got the ban by association, I don't think he was PMing anyone


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I think Rick got the ban by association, I don't think he was PMing anyone



Yeah the "Rick and I are arranging..." part of the PM was probably what got him


----------



## djpharoah

MaxOfMetal said:


> All this bitching and "fuck you" threads over a _month_. Are you kidding me?


Any other forum it would be permanent. Attacking anyone in order to gain anything usually never works - when you go for the Admin guess what happens 


technomancer said:


> though if it was me I would have permabanned everybody except maybe Rick.
> 
> And the bans to s7eve, Demoniac, and Rick were because they were mass-PM'ing tons of members trying to arrange a boycott of the site to redirect traffic to s7eve's forum. Demoniac also violated forum policy by having multiple accounts.


Don't think s7eve sent any emails/PMs but I think the ban was for having the site up and being mentioned in the PM.


----------



## Drew

djpharoah said:


> Don't think s7eve sent any emails/PMs but I think the ban was for having the site up and being mentioned in the PM.



Wait, maybe I'm a bit out of the loop, but S7eve got banned for _starting another website_?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Drew said:


> Wait, maybe I'm a bit out of the loop, but S7eve got banned for _starting another website_?



He started that website a while back, and had it linked in his sig. There was no problem.

Demoniac mass-PM'd almost 700 members, encouraging them to join, and boycott this site. Thus, he got banned (all three of them, actually, Rick, Demoniac, and Steve.)

I, personally, think its unbelievably shitty to ban Steve because of that. 

Hell, Chris has his own website, and advertises it in his posts, and will OPENLY STATE that his site is superior, but nothing has happened to him. Because nothing SHOULD happen.


----------



## Drew

To be fair, I don't know if he's ever said, even over at metalguitarist.org, "my site is better than Sevenstring.org." I think the worst you can accuse us all of is simply losing interest in this place.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Drew said:


> To be fair, I don't know if he's ever said, even over at metalguitarist.org, "my site is better than Sevenstring.org." I think the worst you can accuse us all of is simply losing interest in this place.



My apologies. I could have sworn I've seen him say something along those lines, but I could very well be mistaken.


----------



## Drew

No need to apologize to me, man, I'm certainly not going to ban you.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Drew said:


> No need to apologize to me, man, I'm certainly not going to ban you.



You could ban me on _that other site _


----------



## DDDorian

Drew said:


> Wait, maybe I'm a bit out of the loop, but S7eve got banned for _starting another website_?



He has a precedent with Alex - people (ie Hufschmid) had been complaining to Alex about s7eve while he was still a mod for bashing Alex and ss.org and directing people to other sites; Alex probably would have de-modded him eventually if he didn't ask to be de-modded first. You don't have to agree with this ban but it wasn't totally unexpected, I guess.

Rick's ban, though... wrong place, wrong time


----------



## signalgrey

TreKita said:


> the only reason i suggested it is because we seem to NOT be able to get them to do exactly what you said thay can do.
> 
> thay CAN do it, but they won't.
> 
> I was just suggesting having another forum and just moving stipid shit there, so it's less of an eyesore.
> 
> or they can continue with mass bannings, which, while yes, would cause the members to act more maturely, would also, I'd like to imagine, spread negative word of mouth about power-hungry mods or something silly like that.
> 
> believe me, I was a mod on 4chan for all of 2 days, and what i have seen is ridiculous, it was only 2 days because i quit. so unnecessary. it's kinda what makes me glad places like /b/ exist. 4chan is actually very much like SS.org. there are tons of serious discussions going on, it's actually a very mature and intelligent forum ( though every forum there tends to be incredibly rude and have in-jokes but all forums do -- one of our memes is djent. haha)
> 
> /b/ was created to keep the idiots who wil undoubtedly come, away fro mthe intelligent areas.
> 
> do you see what I'm getting at?
> 
> we can;t stop spammers from registering, but if we have a place to divert the morons, it would help the overal lexperience.
> 
> it was just an idea.
> 
> EDIT: forgive the typos, I'm at the office and having this discussion and working at the same time.



and by creating that subsection you are basically building a house for these idiots to fester and ruin a perfectly good forum. So no...its not a good idea.

if they undoubtedly come...remove them. that will stop it from happening.

if you make the subsection...its still spamming the front page with dumb shit. If you want to make spam topics with dumb shit...go to a reddit subsection or..::shudder:: digg.


----------



## Cabinet

This whole situation seems to just grow and grow and grow the more people feed it. First Demoniac starts spreading messages around about boycotting the site, and then some users get caught in the middle and get banned because of all this stuff that's been building up for however long (please correct me if I'm wrong). Honestly I think people need to stop contributing to all these attacks on other users because it doesn't get shit solved and then people need to try and explain what's happening while everyone is hearing different rumors and ignorant assumptions.

I'm all for venting and letting off steam but God almighty I think this whole clusterfuck of drama is being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Waelstrum

Cabinet said:


> This whole situation seems to just grow and grow and grow the more people feed it. First Demoniac starts spreading messages around about boycotting the site, and then some users get caught in the middle and get banned because of all this stuff that's been building up for however long (please correct me if I'm wrong). Honestly I think people need to stop contributing to all these attacks on other users because it doesn't get shit solved and then people need to try and explain what's happening while everyone is hearing different rumors and ignorant assumptions.
> 
> I'm all for venting and letting off steam but God almighty I think this whole clusterfuck of drama is being blown way out of proportion.





Indeed, although some of my posts didn't really help.


----------



## eaeolian

/mod hat

If Misha and Steve want to come back, they can - even though we *should* perma Misha for two accounts, his main account is still only a 30 day ban. It's pretty plain to me, though, that it wasn't really a good idea - a boycott wasn't going to do anything, and directing people to go to Steve's site made it look like a blatant attempt to poach members. In Alex's position, I'd have banned the lot of them, too - forever, so I think they got off light. They won't see it that way, though, so I wish them luck in their new forum endeavors. 

I am surprised Rick was involved in this. I thought he was more level-headed than that.

Regardless, all this childish shit is just that - childish shit. Either contribute something useful/entertaining, leave, or get banned - or lurk, I guess. Bitching up a storm constantly over an *internet guitar forum* tells me you really need something else to do.

Edit: Changed Misha's name to the correct one, and took out a typo.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> /mod hat
> 
> If Sascha and Steve want to come back, they can - even though we *should* perma Sascha for two accounts, his main account is still only a 30 day ban. It's pretty plain to me, though, that it wasn't really the idea - a boycott wasn't going to do anything, and directing people to go to Steve's site made it look like a blatant attempt to poach members. In Alex's position, I'd have banned the lot of them, too - forever, so I think they got off light. They won't see it that way, though, so I wish them luck in their new forum endeavors.
> 
> I am surprised Rick was involved in this. I thought he was more level-headed than that.
> 
> Regardless, all this childish shit is just that - childish shit. Either contribute something useful/entertaining, leave, or get banned - or lurk, I guess. Bitching up a storm constantly over an *internet guitar forum* tells me you really need something else to do.



I find myself liking you more and more as time goes on


----------



## Drew

DDDorian said:


> Rick's ban, though... wrong place, wrong time



Yeah, Rick is like the least offensive member ever.


----------



## eaeolian

BTW, my bad for calling Demoniac Sascha instead of Misha. Dunno why I keep doing that.


----------



## Ben.Last

eaeolian said:


> Regardless, all this childish shit is just that - childish shit. Either contribute something useful/entertaining, leave, or get banned - or lurk, I guess. Bitching up a storm constantly over an *internet guitar forum* tells me you really need something else to do.



I think things would be a bit clearer in regard to this aspect of it were Mischa's threads not deleted. According to him, they started out as suggestions/requests/demands for positive change. However, since they've been 1984ed, no one who didn't see them knows. I understand, in part, the bannings in relation to the aspects you've brought up. However, if things were escalated due to even constructive criticism being swept under the rug, I could understand why.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

^^^ If you read those threads, they were anything but constructive.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> ^^^ If you read those threads, they were anything but constructive.



+1 

The other thing people seem to forget is this isn't a democracy, you're a guest on a site somebody else owns and pays a decent amount of money to operate. You don't have any rights. If Alex feels you're being a disruptive pain in the ass he has every right to ban you. It was also the same way when Chris ran things, which a lot of people seem to forget.

Also let me say thank you to the remaining mod staff for continuing to get this mess under control.


----------



## Ben.Last

technomancer said:


> The other thing people seem to forget is this isn't a democracy, you're a guest on a site somebody else owns and pays a decent amount of money to operate. You don't have any rights. If Alex feels you're being a disruptive pain in the ass he has every right to ban you. It was also the same way when Chris ran things, which a lot of people seem to forget.



Saying "you don't have any rights" is a bit of an overstatement (I'm assuming you didn't mean it literally). What exactly is the legality of a terms of use agreement anyway? I have always assumed that it was a legally binding contract. I'm not sure about the enforcement on the user end of things though. 

Anyway, this is all rather tangental.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm not as long as you guys here,but this whole situation makes me sad.

That line that "there's no democracy here" i can stand when mods ban for some reason,but caring for the site and taking actions if you can't see any improvement if the "king" is absent is something good for me.I can also understand Alex for getting pissed of.And i also understand that he has no reason to let the site sink from the time he pays for it.So we're full of good intentions but we're too hot headed.

It could be worse though..If it's not for one person to pay the fees...imagine if each member had to pay 5 bucks each year..Image the disputes from everyone claiming a part in the decisions of this forum just because they paid 

BTW the ironic thing is that i have next to me a borrowed copy of the Marvel Civil War


----------



## Customisbetter

This is an Internet Guitar Forum that I paid money to help run. I believe I have every right to be mad just like anyone else. This isn't a personal vendetta against certain members/mods/admin, but just a general anger about the situation. I think that is what you guys are not understanding. Maybe you just have different priorities.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Customisbetter said:


> This is an Internet Guitar Forum that I paid money to help run. I believe I have every right to be mad just like anyone else. This isn't a personal vendetta against certain members/mods/admin, but just a general anger about the situation. I think that is what you guys are not understanding. Maybe you just have different priorities.





I'm not a contributor, but I gladly would, once the issues we've addressed get fixed.


----------



## eaeolian

Look, I was a contributor before I became a mod, so I know what you're saying, but this isn't constructive. Some members did something stupid, pissed off the Admin and got a 30 for it. Why is it such a big deal?

Anyway, if this horse was any deader, it would be pushing up the daises.


----------

